
Collaborative Mind Map of Knowledge - neurocroc
https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map
======
CarolineW
This is a wonderfully ambitious project, but mind maps are really, really the
wrong thing for this. They are basically trees, but knowledge is a web. Linear
Algebra, for example, shouldn't live only under math because it's heavily
involved in machine learning, graphics, and many other areas.

It's an excellent venture, but it needs a _way_ better system for organisation
and navigation.

~~~
neurocroc
I understand your point. I try to implement it as a web of things though as
indicated by arrows going through and between each of the nodes. Each node is
a tree yes, but together they form a connected web of nodes and trees where
each node is another graph that can go as deep as it wants.

And I do agree that linear algebra is not just a subset of math but is
connected to all the varying disciplines and I try to indicate these
connections with arrows. Most of the important ones at least, otherwise the
graph will just get messy.

The idea is to expose knowledge in a visual way and attempt to solve the
problem of discoverability on the web.

~~~
CarolineW
I can't see what to do, how to search, how to browse, or, in short, how to
make use of this.

It needs something more - it feels like it's seriously lacking in
discoverability. It's currently also failing to load:

[https://my.mindnode.com/83qmKgoATj8TyKzprzsPfoirxa2g9WmFGx3x...](https://my.mindnode.com/83qmKgoATj8TyKzprzsPfoirxa2g9WmFGx3xpr1J)

I've bookmarked it, but I don't know what to do with it.

~~~
neurocroc
Thank you for your feedback, I really appreciate it.

I plan to solve this issue with providing a web search engine in the future. I
have laid out the plan here ([https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map-
search-engin...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge-map-search-
engine))

